# inkscape & enlightenment build fail



## Beeblebrox (Jul 12, 2012)

Some ports consistently fail to build. I have waited for updates/upgrades for such ports and some have been corrected in time, while those below have not:

1. graphics/inkscape (code output here http://pastebin.com/D8YuzeiK)
2. x11-wm/enlightenment (code output here http://pastebin.com/2eYFurSw)

I have tried inkscape with gcc42, but still fails; while the previous version of enlightenment had built nicely with gcc46.


----------

